# Buying Diamond fractional resale



## tubtruck (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello I am new here and wondered if people can advise me. I have put in an offer for a Diamond fractional resale at Santa Barbara club in Golf Del Sur. I am not presently a Diamond member, can someone confirm that I will be able to bank and borrow points like full club members and also choose from any of the resorts in the European collection. I would hate to find out that I could only use them at Santa Barbara as I prefer the resorts in Adeje.
My reasoning for buying this type of timeshare even though it was a bit more money than the traditional points is that it has an end date and I am very wary of the scheme where you have to be 75 years old or ill to otherwise leave. With this one ending after 15 years I was more comfortable. 

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 24, 2014)

We can not even verify for you that an European collection even exist ? ! ?  Sorry. 

So no I wouldn't count on being able to use points from the Santa Barbara resort at any of the other European DRI resorts.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 24, 2014)

This post may be helpful to you: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1586229&postcount=11


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2014)

What I know of the Diamond European Collection has occurred only in passing.  I have gleaned enough, though, to know that there are nuances that differ greatly from the North American collections, and one of those is the Fractional Memberships.  Further, I don't think there are any regular participants here that are well versed in the details of the European Collection.

Your best option may be to get in contact with Diamond itself to find out just what your options are with a resale Fractional Membership in the European Collection.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2014)

You might try joining the Facebook group for Diamond Resorts:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/6178828475/

The group has many European members and they might be able to answer your questions.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2014)

artringwald said:


> You might try joining the Facebook group for Diamond Resorts:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/6178828475/
> 
> The group has many European members and they might be able to answer your questions.



Good suggestion, Art.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Facebook is the place*

Yes. We have had healthy discussions on Fractional Ownership on the DRI owners' Facebook page. Those in the European Collection do not feel it is a good deal and feel that it should be avoided.


----------



## tubtruck (Feb 26, 2014)

Why do people not feel it is a good deal ? ( I have just placed a £200 deposit btw) PANIC


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2014)

Be careful !


----------

